# Canada Day



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

The Tuesday Blog takes a Summer Break

Before we discuss this week's selection from the _Podcast Vault_, I wanted to advise the community that I'm taking a break this summer, and won't be posting weekly as I've done in an uninterrupted string for three years.

Iron man no more.

As this Tuesday blog and my _Friday Blog and Podcast_ on ITYWLTMT have become part of my routine, I am not quitting this cold-turkey, even if for a Summer hiatus. Between summery chores, and seeing kids off to new and exciting adventures, I will continue my Friday posts, though they will be "encores" of past musings I have shared over the last three years, and I will surface here in early August with another _Podcast Vault _contribution and news and notes to help you with Summer listening. If everything holds to plan, I will be back with bells on in September, and with a new "series" to add to our battle rhythm of the _Podcast Vault_, _Once Upon the Internet_ and _La Chronique du Disque_.

Today, July 1st, is Canada Day and our day up here to celebrate the Maple Leaf, everything Red and White, and close things off with outdoor festivities and fireworks.

For me here on PTB, Canada Day is my opportunity to dust off a 2011 montage where every track features something Canadian: a composer or a performer. You will recognize some of my favourites in the mix, and I figure the montage speaks for itself, without a need for much set-up.

In addition to this montage, I thought I would do a quick review of "Canadian content" on PTB over the past three years, and invite you to maybe revisit some of these musings and music selections during the month of July. Here are a few to consider (entries with ** have tracks that are quickly downloaded for you to take along with you on your digital companion):


Violinist Corey Cerovcek in recital at the Gardner Museum **; 
Pianist Francine Kay plays the second book of Debussy's Preludes (Once Upon the Internet) **; 
Cellist Shauna Rolston plays Fauré and Franck sonatas (Once Upon the Internet) **; 
Violinist Jasper Wood (Once Upon the Internet) ** 
Glenn Gould's sound documentaries from CBC Radio archives and playing sonatas; 
André Mathieu, pianist and composer. 

The line-up on the Friday Blog is also focusing on Canadian content with tenor Raoul Jobin singing Don Jose in Carmen (another PTB-inspired take), pianist Alain Lefèvre and conductor Mario Bernardi.

Have a great Summer and we'll see you in a few weeks.

*ITYWLTMT Podcast Montage # 12 - Canada Day
(Originally issued on Friday, July 1st, 2011)​*
*Calixa LAVALLÉE (1842 -1891)*
_Ô Canada_ (1880)
United States Navy Band

*Antoine DESSANE (1826-1873)*
Overture in D Major (1863)
Orchestre Métropolitain du Grand Montréal under Gilles Auger

*Johann Sebastian BACH (1685-1750)*
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 (selected)
[Complete Performance by Gould (1954)]
Glenn Gould, piano

*Morris (Moe) KOFFMAN (1928-2001)*
_Swinging Shepherd Blues_ (AKA "Blues a la Canadiana") (1957)
Moe Koffman, flute and studio musicians

*Erich Wolfgang KORNGOLD (1897 -1957)*
Third Movement (_Allegro assai vivace_) from the Concerto for Violin in D Major, op. 35 
James Ehnes, violin
Vancouver Symphony Orchestra under Bramwell Tovey
[Complete Performance]

*Jean COULTHARD (1908-2000)*
_The Bird of Dawning Singeth All Night Long_ (1960)
Campbell Throwsdale, violin
CBC Vancouver Orchestra under Mario Bernardi

*J. Bruce MATHER (* 1939)*
_Musique pour Rouen_ (1971)
I Musici de Montréal under Yuli Turovsky

*Oscar Emmanuel PETERSON (1925 - 2007)*
"Hogtown Blues" and "Place Saint-Henri", from _Canadiana Suite_ (1964), adapted for piano solo
Oscar Peterson, piano

*Roger MATTON (1929 - 2004)*
_L'escaouette_: suite for chorus and orchestra on Acadian airs (1957)
Adrienne Savoie, soprano, Catherine Sevigny, mezzo-soprano
Jean François Morin, tenor, Charles Prévost, baritone
Ensemble vocal Katimavik, Chœur Vaudreuil-Soulanges and 
Orchestre Métropolitain du Grand Montréal under Louis Lavigueur

*Healey WILLAN (1880 - 1968)*
_Centennial March_, B84
Edmonton Symphony Orchestra under Uri Mayer

*Igor STRAVINSKY (1882-1971)*
_Feu d'artifice_, op. 4
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal under Charles Dutoit


Original Commentary: http://itywltmt.blogspot.ca/2011/07/montage-12-canada-day.html

Detailed Playlist: http://www.docstoc.com/docs/82655509/pcast012-Playlist

Podcat Link (Internet Archive): http://www.archive.org/details/CanadaDay_254

Poscast Link (Pod-O-Matic): http://itywltmt.podomatic.com/entry/2014-07-01T00_00_00-07_00 (Link valid until 31 July 2014)


----------

